# Canberra Autumn 2016 (Australia)



## KamoCubes (Aug 27, 2016)

Who's Excited For This Comp?


----------



## Mathematix25565 (Aug 27, 2016)

I might be.


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 4, 2016)

i cant go


----------



## hamfaceman (Sep 18, 2016)

Is there any word on the schedule for this comp? It's less than a week away, and I need to be able to plan out my weekend. (I'm assuming that the creator of this thread meant Canberra Spring)


----------



## ottozing (Sep 18, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Is there any word on the schedule for this comp? It's less than a week away, and I need to be able to plan out my weekend. (I'm assuming that the creator of this thread meant Canberra Spring)



We're adding some final touches now. Should be visible no later than Tuesday


----------

